# post spaying lump - is this normal??



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

has anyone ever experienced this??

Kira has a lumb under her stitches, i can apply pressure and it doesnt bother her at all, I noticed it on Friday.




























I'm worried its a hernia, I'm gunna give the vets a ring monday is its still there, she's eating and toileting fine, not in any pain, and other than this lump she's healing well...


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I have had experience of both with the same bitch, it is really hard to tell.

I say this because my bitch was spayed 10 days ago and her post op check 5 days later came as a surprise they said she had popped an internal stitch and caused a hernia, she had to have further surgery the next day, but there was no outward visible sign of any problem and she was behaving really normally.

Well after the second operation her scar/wound area looked raised and swollen/inflammed, so i took her back 48 hours later (a day earlier than they said), and this time they said no hernia, but gave us some more Rimadyl anti inflammatory tablets, yet i was more worried about her in general this time.

So I would if at all worried get her a quick check over sooner rather than later if it is a hernia it is prob best fixed asap, to help stop a further delay in the recovery period. Your picture does look similar i would say to Rubys, but she only has internal stitches none visible outside.

My bitch still has a raised area for an inch or so either side of the cut, but she is happy enough in herself, we are taking her back on Monday for another check.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had abitch develop what you describe after spaying and I took her in to be checked, vet said she was fine and it was simply swelling of tissue. It just resolved itself. As said in post above, see vet if worried, you can call anytime for advice, they may not say they even need to see her immediately.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys, i googled it and got conflicting info. it is hernia/isnt just tissue swelling/its just reaction to internal stitches etc etc

as she is fine in herself i'm gunna leave it till monday, our vets arent open till then anyway


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Also even if it is a hernia my dog was fine in herself, so unless she goes downhill I wouldnt panic, if it does turn out to be a hernia, but I would say she looks more like the swelling all over we have now, cos the hernia showed no outward sign and was just one stitch internally popped, rather than the whole area swollen like we have now.

It may well settle itself or need some anti inflammatories but as long as she is happy that is a good sign.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

yea thats why im not going mad worrying, i know a hernia isnt life threatening. i just hope that if it is one it doesnt mean an end to her working career  but i guess i'll find out. 

shes fine in herself. Its very hard to stop her leaping about. But they havent been allowed to play and she's had halti only walks so she isnt putting lots of strain into her belly


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi what vets did you have her done at? am getting sassy booked in within the next couple of weeks we are at smith,ryder and davies.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

oveione said:


> Hi what vets did you have her done at? am getting sassy booked in within the next couple of weeks we are at smith,ryder and davies.


we're at ashcroft road, part of the orwell group


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah right mil used to be there with her dogs.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Every bitch I've had spayed has had some swelling like that.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks so much guys, i feel a little better now. 

Im still gunna call em monday if its still as big, and see if i can get her in, just in case


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi
I didn't think Ashcroft road was part of Orwell? (unless things have changed!)
J


----------



## mollymoo20 (Sep 5, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> thanks so much guys, i feel a little better now.
> 
> Im still gunna call em monday if its still as big, and see if i can get her in, just in case [/
> 
> molly looked like that i was bit worried but wet down after a few days , you cant help but worry tho x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SDPetcare said:


> Hi
> I didn't think Ashcroft road was part of Orwell? (unless things have changed!)
> J


yea, well it says its part of the orwell group on all her paperwork :confused1: :lol:


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats interesting to know (Orwell are the vets i reccommend to my dog walking customers if new to the area) Give Kira a gentle squidge from me! (and Grey too)
J


----------

